# Hive Inn OVA Modular farming or Hotel structure



## robertitoam (Feb 24, 2014)

I heard of this project a few days ago and when i searched all around skyscrapercity i was shocked not to find it. Again i might be wrong but just in case I am creating this thread. 
Hive Inn is a Modular structure vision, there are currently 2 versions to this project. The first would be intended for NYC and would consist of a modular farming structure where shipping containers are designed and used as farming modules and acts as an ecosystem where each unit plays a role in producing food, harvesting energy etc.
http://www.ovastudio.com/works/hive-inn™-city-farm
The second which is currently less likely would be a modular hotel based in Hong Kong. Each container would be a themed room of a specific company providing publicity for said company.
Here's a DailyMail article from last year addressing this structure
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ntainers-rearranged-WITHOUT-falling-over.html


----------



## robertitoam (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.architectureforfuture.co...raveling-container-hotel-rooms-with-hive-inn/


----------

